# My random rants



## Misty

America is the heart of the world. 

Everyone looks to US, to step in with either money, medical aid, food, military aid. 

We protect you all and we are the most generous country. 

We are not trying to change anyone, everyone else is trying to change US. 

Every country wants us to adapt their failed policies socially and economically. 

The middle east wants us to change to their religion. 

America is the greatest most powerful, generous, country and the rest of the world looks to US.


----------



## PixieStix

Misty said:


> America is the heart of the world.
> 
> Everyone looks to US, to step in with either money, medical aid, food, military aid.
> 
> We protect you all and we are the most generous country.
> 
> We are not trying to change anyone, everyone else is trying to change US.
> 
> Every country wants us to adapt their failed policies socially and economically.
> 
> The middle east wants us to change to their religion.
> 
> America is the greatest most powerful, generous, country and the rest of the world looks to US.



I logged out and had to log back in to thank you for this post. 

We are being backed into a corner, not only by the world, but by our own government


----------



## Misty

It's true Pix. And our government has grown into a huge monster devouring the spirit of the people of our great country. 







PixieStix said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> America is the heart of the world.
> 
> Everyone looks to US, to step in with either money, medical aid, food, military aid.
> 
> We protect you all and we are the most generous country.
> 
> We are not trying to change anyone, everyone else is trying to change US.
> 
> Every country wants us to adapt their failed policies socially and economically.
> 
> The middle east wants us to change to their religion.
> 
> America is the greatest most powerful, generous, country and the rest of the world looks to US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I logged out and had to log back in to thank you for this post.
> 
> We are being backed into a corner, not only by the world, but by our own government
Click to expand...


----------



## Misty

We've given nearly a billion dollars to Syria for food and aid knowing full well that this is a corrupt situation. The people never saw any money or food or aid. 

Instead the got sarin gas. 


"President Barack Obamas announcement of an additional $195 million in humanitarian and food aid to Syrian rebels came a day after Al Qaeda-linked forces led those same rebels in an offensive that landed them control over a strategic military airport.

The aid package is the latest gesture of support from the U.S.which has sent more than $1 billion in humanitarian aid since the two-year Syrian civil war startedto forces that have become dominated by elements the U.S. has been fighting against since the days following 9/11."

Obama?s $195 Million Aid Package for Al Qaeda-Led Syrian Rebels Latest Move Against Assad ? But What?s the End Game? | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Misty

Democrats shutdown the government so they could keep their exemptions from Obamacare.


----------



## Misty

If my rants don't make people vomit and get an erection at the same time, than I've let me audience down. Lololol. A half stolen quote. From Dexter. 

I amuse myself.


----------



## Misty

I admit that I am totally guilty of doing this and it makes me want to vomit. I'm doing it RIGHT NOW!!!*



1. Declarations of love that dont ever need to declared: *I love my daughter sooo much.

*Analysis: They feel the need to convince someone like themselves, or perhaps felt a pang of love and instead of telling the beloved, they felt the whole world should be in on it. *Once, a friend of mine posted, I hate my kid. Sorry to offend you, but hes a little bastard and Im sick of him. Obviously it was a joke, but 141 people felt the need to tell him what a bad parent he was.

*2. Mundane details about their day appearing as milestones: Going to dinner and a movie!!!

*Analysis: A very boring life.

*3. Giving details about health along with emoticon to verify feelings about it: Feeling sick today "

*Analysis: Bored, and too stupid to just play Words with Friends.

*
4. Emotional rant directed at no one in particular, but so specific that everyone knows theyve been screwed over: Never trust people who tell you they will pick you up at 6 just to make you wait an hour. Some people will never be mature enough to be in a relationship, so maybe they should be dumped.

*Analysis: Well, they cant really give the persons name or address them directly. That would be too honest.

*5. Pictures of feet.

Analysis: I have no idea why people do this. Its weird.

*6. Pictures of mundane plates of food in front of them.

*Analysis: "Im eating. You have to see what Im eating!" Well, maybe it looked better at the restaurant.

*7. Dozens of trivial pictures of people and their new boyfriends/girlfriends smiling and posing.

*Analysis: This is a very interesting phenomenon. Ive looked at a lot of peoples Facebook albums. Women typically begin a relationship and immediately start accumulating evidence of it. The more insecure the woman, the more evidence there will be. She will begin posting them as default profile pics. In a couple of weeks, she will no longer have a profile pic with just her in it. *Then she tags the boyfriend, and the tagged photos are often the only ones that the boyfriend has on his page. However, he is absolutely required to like all of them. You can tell how long a relationship will last by the difference in pics between the couple. If the woman has 30 and the man has 3  its over in 3 months. You can also gage how invested in the relationship your female partner is by counting the pics. Anything over 10 should be a warning that she wants to marry you. Some people have over a hundred, which shows some serious desperation in providing evidence that, in fact, they are really together.

*8. White girls wearing a lot of makeup and trying to strike a badass pose, sometimes making what they think are gang symbols.

*Analysis: They wish they were badass, or at least half Chicano, but theyre just ridiculous.

*9. Persuasive proclamations of life being good: Im loving life right now.

Analysis: Life is not good.

*10. Persuasive proclamations about God. I feel blessed to be alive on this glorious day, and I owe it all to God. Make God your only Savior and you will never be sad.

*Analysis: Religious people need to spend more time in church and less time on Facebook.

*11. Updates about how much they drink and how excited they are to be drinking: LOLits only 8:30 and look at us!! Were already drunk!! LOL!

*Analysis: Im having fun. I swear. I'm not an alcoholic. I just don't know any other way of self-proclaiming my sense of being cool.

*
12. Updates of mundane activities written as though they are jokes: I had to stop and get gas and then wait an hour for a prescription. Then I lost my keys and couldnt get back in my car. Hahaha.

*Analysis: Its funny, right? Please say its funny.

*13. Updates written as though the page-bearer never had an English class, not even in elementary school. OK I went to the OMG the swag thing u know I ran into that gurl my friends cusin and she LOL had a gole ring in her nose and she says hey u biggie I sware I almost loosed it right their hahahaha but she kewl I had to go to

Analysis: They failed English but finally found a way to express incomprehensible thoughts.

*14. Quoted clichés from various thinkers: Its better to have loved and lost then never to have loved at all. Unknown.

*Analysis: "I cant think of anything amazing to say while I comfort myself, and I cant find my iPod to quote some Lady Gaga."

*15. Quoted song lyrics from really bad songwriters written as though it's philosophy: I set fire to the rain, and I threw us into the flames, where I heard somethin die Adele

*Analysis: Adele is amazing! She is NOT a preconceived commercial scheme of the music industry. Shes not!

*16. Political rants about random things: Why should churches have to pay for abortions? Obama is a terrible president and a terrorist.

*Analysis: I dont know. I hate politics.

*17. Unusual excitement about seeing someone: OMG I cant wait to see Lesley and Jaime and Kelly!!

*Analysis: Superficiality is the drug of the overabundancy.

17 Types of Posts on Facebook that Make Me Want to Vomit... - Charlene Keeler - Open Salon


----------



## Misty

My bucket List. It is offensive. 

1. Kick a guy in the bad hurt spot. Heehee I've tried several times but dang men are quick to protect that area. 

2. Take a pie to my face. A key lime pie. Get in line. 

3. Do a good deed. Play piano for a nursing home. I hate nursing homes they are like death camps so this would be a big sacrifice for me. 

4.  Make lasagna from big macs like on the epic mealtime show. 

5. Run a 5K and trip people so I can win. 

6. Make a viral video. 

7. Coin my own phrase.  

8. Cure cancer. I think honey is the cure cuz bees can sniff cancer. Supposedly. 

9. Hold a newborn baby. Like a drug baby at the hospital which I also hate hospitals so again big sacrifice. 

10. See the pyramids. Oops already did that. 
See Mount Rushmore in person.


----------



## Misty

This is probably my all time favorite song. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-PUW6y4F6c&feature=youtube_gdata_player]5000 Candles in the Wind - MouseRat ***FULL SONG*** - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Misty

I am sick to death of democrats!!!!


----------



## Misty




----------



## Misty

Rodgers And Hammerstein
Cinderella
My Own Little Corner

I'm as mild and as meek as a mouse*
When I hear a command I obey*
But I know of a spot in my house*
Where no one can stand in my way*

In my own little corner in my own little chair*
I can be whatever I want to be*
On the wing of my fancy I can fly anywhere*
and the world will open it's arms to me*
I'm a young egyptian princess or a milkmaid*
I'm the greatest prima donna in Milan*
I'm a heiress who has always had her silk made*
by her own flock of silkworms in Japan*

I'm a girl men go mad for love's a game I can play*
with a cool and confident kind of air*
Just as long as I stay in my own little corner*
All alone, in my own, little chair.*

I can be whatever I want to be....*
I'm a thief in Calcutta*
I'm a queen in Peru*
I'm a mermaid dancing upon the sea*
I'm a huntress on an African Safari*
It's a dangerous type of sport and yet it's fun*
In the night I sally forth to seek my quarry*
and I find I forgot to bring my gun!*
I am lost in the jungle all alone and unarmed*
when I meet a lioness in her lair!*
Then I'm glad to be back in my own little corner*
All alone, in my own, little chair.


----------



## Misty

So I got road raged today and it was so fun. 

I was behind one car at a red light and the lady in front of me, from Oregon, hmmm, cough, was texting at the light.  

Well I don't give a shit, I text at lights all the time. I love breaking the law. 

The light turns green and she doesn't notice cuz she's texting. I hate beeping at people when they don't go at green lights so I go around her Haha. 

She got so pissed she started chasing me. What a hag loser. So I slow way down heehee and she was forced to pass me, she flipped me the bird and probably yelled, "stupid whore".  

Now I'm chasing her. Haha you should've seen how fast she drove. I turned the tables on that dumbass. 

It was exhilarating   

But I got bored really fast and then just went to the bank.


----------



## Bleipriester

Misty said:


> So I got road raged today and it was so fun.
> 
> I was behind one car at a red light and the lady in front of me, from Oregon, hmmm, cough, was texting at the light.
> 
> Well I don't give a shit, I text at lights all the time. I love breaking the law.
> 
> The light turns green and she doesn't notice cuz she's texting. I hate beeping at people when they don't go at green lights so I go around her Haha.
> 
> She got so pissed she started chasing me. What a hag loser. So I slow way down heehee and she was forced to pass me, she flipped me the bird and probably yelled, "stupid whore".
> 
> Now I'm chasing her. Haha you should've seen how fast she drove. I turned the tables on that dumbass.
> 
> It was exhilarating
> 
> But I got bored really fast and then just went to the bank.


Very funny. Some day I realized that many people in cars feel like gods an need to meet someone like you on the road.


----------



## Misty

Has anyone else noticed how bottled soda now explodes in your face when you open it even if hasn't been shaking. Hmmm.


----------



## mudwhistle

Misty said:


> America is the heart of the world.
> 
> Everyone looks to US, to step in with either money, medical aid, food, military aid.
> 
> We protect you all and we are the most generous country.
> 
> We are not trying to change anyone, everyone else is trying to change US.
> 
> Every country wants us to adapt their failed policies socially and economically.
> 
> The middle east wants us to change to their religion.
> 
> America is the greatest most powerful, generous, country and the rest of the world looks to US.



Germany is pretty okay too....


----------



## Misty

I was no better than her but I had to change the situation. I did nothing wrong she was the one texting. 

Still I felt a satisfied. 





Bleipriester said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I got road raged today and it was so fun.
> 
> I was behind one car at a red light and the lady in front of me, from Oregon, hmmm, cough, was texting at the light.
> 
> Well I don't give a shit, I text at lights all the time. I love breaking the law.
> 
> The light turns green and she doesn't notice cuz she's texting. I hate beeping at people when they don't go at green lights so I go around her Haha.
> 
> She got so pissed she started chasing me. What a hag loser. So I slow way down heehee and she was forced to pass me, she flipped me the bird and probably yelled, "stupid whore".
> 
> Now I'm chasing her. Haha you should've seen how fast she drove. I turned the tables on that dumbass.
> 
> It was exhilarating
> 
> But I got bored really fast and then just went to the bank.
> 
> 
> 
> Very funny. Some day I realized that many people in cars feel like gods an need to meet someone like you on the road.
Click to expand...


----------



## Misty

Lololol now cut that out. Lol






mudwhistle said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> America is the heart of the world.
> 
> Everyone looks to US, to step in with either money, medical aid, food, military aid.
> 
> We protect you all and we are the most generous country.
> 
> We are not trying to change anyone, everyone else is trying to change US.
> 
> Every country wants us to adapt their failed policies socially and economically.
> 
> The middle east wants us to change to their religion.
> 
> America is the greatest most powerful, generous, country and the rest of the world looks to US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany is pretty okay too....
Click to expand...


----------



## Misty

Ooo dude I don't like your response. 





Bleipriester said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I got road raged today and it was so fun.
> 
> I was behind one car at a red light and the lady in front of me, from Oregon, hmmm, cough, was texting at the light.
> 
> Well I don't give a shit, I text at lights all the time. I love breaking the law.
> 
> The light turns green and she doesn't notice cuz she's texting. I hate beeping at people when they don't go at green lights so I go around her Haha.
> 
> She got so pissed she started chasing me. What a hag loser. So I slow way down heehee and she was forced to pass me, she flipped me the bird and probably yelled, "stupid whore".
> 
> Now I'm chasing her. Haha you should've seen how fast she drove. I turned the tables on that dumbass.
> 
> It was exhilarating
> 
> But I got bored really fast and then just went to the bank.
> 
> 
> 
> Very funny. Some day I realized that many people in cars feel like gods an need to meet someone like you on the road.
Click to expand...


----------



## Misty

This rant is upsetting. I am pissed off by all the bullshit. The media is evil I think the democrats are evil. And the republicans are wimps. The government is corrupt.  But for those of you enjoying my tax dollars, enjoy while I tread water. :/


----------



## Misty

And the sad part is I look better in black and white. 

And I need lip injections. Lol. Crap.


----------



## midcan5

Draft - will edit as time permits. 

Midcan's Rants and Observations on the American Zeitgeist

The same Americans who hate unions and Obamacare buy foreign cars made by unions in countries with universal healthcare, odd that they support healthcare for foreign nations but not in America.

Have you ever heard a right wing conservative talking head praise the American worker and talk up buy American.

Your mobile ad for Japan supports one of the best healthcare systems in the world, while the Japanese embargo American imports to their country. Just saying.

There are so many churches in the South of so many different variations and yet they fly a flag that represents slavery, have a poor and censored educational system for their children, the highest poverty rates, and rely more on government handouts than the Blue states. Odd huh.

The republican party ceased to be the party of Lincoln with the Civil Rights Act and the ascendancy of Goldwater policies and the Southern strategy. That continues to this day and now takes the form of voter suppression.

Rich people do not create jobs only demand creates jobs, there are only so many rich people - Support made here. 

Would Jesus live in the American South? Would Jesus support universal healthcare. 

Why is it in America today you never hear the word morality or the moral thing to do mentioned, all actions are based on money and/or power.   

Did anyone else find it funny that republicans went to Los Vegas to pander to a rich man. What's the republic become when a bunch of money suckers suckle at the teat of both the wealthy and the corporation. Can we really claim individualism any longer? 

How is it that voter registration and voter ID are only issues in republican run states?  Are republicans unable to manage voting, or do they think regulating voting is good but regulating corporations is bad.

Obamacare is un-American but supporting communist China made products is just capitalism at work. Check those labels. 

Minimum wage is way too high but millions for wall street failures is OK. 

Why is it that people who have suffered in life are the people who tend to be open and accommodating to ideas and change and even helping another. The modern entitled American thinks life started with them.  

Why do black republicans seem especially crazy in a party full of crazies, one found a specific number of communists in congress, another associated healthcare with Hitler?  

Corporations and Mitt Romney among other rich Americans hide money overseas, is that part of a new American tradition, not only do Americans drive expensive foreign cars they now outsource resources. Freedom is such a wonderful thing. 

Is it just me or does Rand Paul have one idea, liberty, panacea has met its match. Liberty as eternal solution or the ultimate meaningless spin that appeals to the choir of believers. All you need is .....

There are lots of Walmarts in the South and lots of poverty too, any connection, oh, and no unions, odd huh. 'Walmart employees are known to be among biggest Medicaid and Food Stamp recipients in over half of the states.' Walmart takes in 13 billion in food stamps. 

I have often found that people who love dogs do not care for people. But I have also found that dogs create conversation even more than children do in America.

Words today manage the mind of too many Americans, when anyone puzzles over the repetitive nature of slogan words remember this, advertising works or companies wouldn't spend billions on it.  

A few sources below.

Walmart Admits: 'Our Profits' Depend on 'Their Poverty' | Common Dreams
Walmart Admits that its Business Model Requires Employees to Depend on Food Stamps | Informed Comment
The Trillions of Dollars U.S. Companies Are Hoarding Overseas - Matthew O'Brien - The Atlantic


----------



## Misty

Negative thoughts ????


----------



## Misty

Misty said:


> I only have limited  time on this earth.
> 
> Hope you grabbed at screen shot.  Lol
> 
> Ahahaha so do we all so I might as well look hot for how ever long I keep this pic up.


----------



## Misty

Dude.  Lolololololol awesome post yet it doesn't pertain to me.  



midcan5 said:


> Draft - will edit as time permits.
> 
> Midcan's Rants and Observations on the American Zeitgeist
> 
> The same Americans who hate unions and Obamacare buy foreign cars made by unions in countries with universal healthcare, odd that they support healthcare for foreign nations but not in America.
> 
> Have you ever heard a right wing conservative talking head praise the American worker and talk up buy American.
> 
> Your mobile ad for Japan supports one of the best healthcare systems in the world, while the Japanese embargo American imports to their country. Just saying.
> 
> There are so many churches in the South of so many different variations and yet they fly a flag that represents slavery, have a poor and censored educational system for their children, the highest poverty rates, and rely more on government handouts than the Blue states. Odd huh.
> 
> The republican party ceased to be the party of Lincoln with the Civil Rights Act and the ascendancy of Goldwater policies and the Southern strategy. That continues to this day and now takes the form of voter suppression.
> 
> Rich people do not create jobs only demand creates jobs, there are only so many rich people - Support made here.
> 
> Would Jesus live in the American South? Would Jesus support universal healthcare.
> 
> Why is it in America today you never hear the word morality or the moral thing to do mentioned, all actions are based on money and/or power.
> 
> Did anyone else find it funny that republicans went to Los Vegas to pander to a rich man. What's the republic become when a bunch of money suckers suckle at the teat of both the wealthy and the corporation. Can we really claim individualism any longer?
> 
> How is it that voter registration and voter ID are only issues in republican run states?  Are republicans unable to manage voting, or do they think regulating voting is good but regulating corporations is bad.
> 
> Obamacare is un-American but supporting communist China made products is just capitalism at work. Check those labels.
> 
> Minimum wage is way too high but millions for wall street failures is OK.
> 
> Why is it that people who have suffered in life are the people who tend to be open and accommodating to ideas and change and even helping another. The modern entitled American thinks life started with them.
> 
> Why do black republicans seem especially crazy in a party full of crazies, one found a specific number of communists in congress, another associated healthcare with Hitler?
> 
> Corporations and Mitt Romney among other rich Americans hide money overseas, is that part of a new American tradition, not only do Americans drive expensive foreign cars they now outsource resources. Freedom is such a wonderful thing.
> 
> Is it just me or does Rand Paul have one idea, liberty, panacea has met its match. Liberty as eternal solution or the ultimate meaningless spin that appeals to the choir of believers. All you need is .....
> 
> There are lots of Walmarts in the South and lots of poverty too, any connection, oh, and no unions, odd huh. 'Walmart employees are known to be among biggest Medicaid and Food Stamp recipients in over half of the states.' Walmart takes in 13 billion in food stamps.
> 
> I have often found that people who love dogs do not care for people. But I have also found that dogs create conversation even more than children do in America.
> 
> Words today manage the mind of too many Americans, when anyone puzzles over the repetitive nature of slogan words remember this, advertising works or companies wouldn't spend billions on it.
> 
> A few sources below.
> 
> Walmart Admits: 'Our Profits' Depend on 'Their Poverty' | Common Dreams
> Walmart Admits that its Business Model Requires Employees to Depend on Food Stamps | Informed Comment
> The Trillions of Dollars U.S. Companies Are Hoarding Overseas - Matthew O'Brien - The Atlantic


----------



## Misty

Ahahaha so do we all so I might as well look hot for how ever long I keep this pic up. 



Pic gone in 5 4 3 2


----------



## Misty

Bye Momma. I love you and I will miss you with all my heart.*

	sissy's song

Why did she have to go
So young I just don't know why
Things happen half the time
Without reason without rhyme
Lovely, sweet young woman
Daughter, wife and mother
Makes no sense to me
I just have to believe

She flew up to Heaven on the wings of angels
By the clouds and stars and passed where no one sees
And she walks with Jesus and her loved ones waiting
And I know she's smiling saying
Don't worry 'bout me

Loved ones she left behind
Just trying to survive
And understand the why
Feeling so lost inside
Anger shot straight at God
Then asking for His love
Empty with disbelief
Just hoping that maybe

She flew up to Heaven on the wings of angels
By the clouds and stars and passed where no one sees
And she walks with Jesus and her loved ones waiting
And I know she's smiling saying
Don't worry 'bout me

It's hard to say goodbye
Her picture in my mind
They'll always be of times I'll cherish
And I won't cry 'cause

She flew up to Heaven on the wings of angels
By the clouds and stars and passed where no one sees
And she walks with jesus and her loved ones waiting
And I know she's smiling saying
Don't worry 'bout me
Don't worry 'bout me​


----------



## Misty

I've cried so much in the last two weeks, I think I broke my tear ducts.


----------



## Misty

Misty said:


> Ahahaha so do we all so I might as well look hot for how ever long I keep this pic up.
> 
> 
> 
> Pic gone in 5 4 3 2



I was drunk when I posted this. It's an idiotic post. Forgive.


----------



## Misty

Sorry I think I misinterpreted your previous post. Lol

Guess I'm a defensive driver and post reader. 








Bleipriester said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I got road raged today and it was so fun.
> 
> I was behind one car at a red light and the lady in front of me, from Oregon, hmmm, cough, was texting at the light.
> 
> Well I don't give a shit, I text at lights all the time. I love breaking the law.
> 
> The light turns green and she doesn't notice cuz she's texting. I hate beeping at people when they don't go at green lights so I go around her Haha.
> 
> She got so pissed she started chasing me. What a hag loser. So I slow way down heehee and she was forced to pass me, she flipped me the bird and probably yelled, "stupid whore".
> 
> Now I'm chasing her. Haha you should've seen how fast she drove. I turned the tables on that dumbass.
> 
> It was exhilarating
> 
> But I got bored really fast and then just went to the bank.
> 
> 
> 
> Very funny. Some day I realized that many people in cars feel like gods an need to meet someone like you on the road.
Click to expand...


----------



## mudwhistle

Misty said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahaha so do we all so I might as well look hot for how ever long I keep this pic up.
> 
> 
> 
> Pic gone in 5 4 3 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was drunk when I posted this. It's an idiotic post. Forgive.
Click to expand...


Nothing like drunk posting.

Some of my best stuff used to be while drunk.

I don't get drunk much anymore. Can't remember the last time. Could be because of brain damage.


----------



## Mr. H.

Misty's a hoot.


----------



## Misty

Ya lol I was going through a tough time and booze, well it helps sometimes but I'm on the wagon now. From booze. Everything else is still an option. 






mudwhistle said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahaha so do we all so I might as well look hot for how ever long I keep this pic up.
> 
> 
> 
> Pic gone in 5 4 3 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was drunk when I posted this. It's an idiotic post. Forgive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing like drunk posting.
> 
> Some of my best stuff used to be while drunk.
> 
> I don't get drunk much anymore. Can't remember the last time. Could be because of brain damage.
Click to expand...


----------



## Misty

Mr. H. said:


> Misty's a hoot.



Lol yes Mr. H. I'm a horrible hoot when drunk.


----------



## Misty

Congratulations Rush!!!!

"Rush Limbaugh is officially a childrens book award winner. The conservative radio host was honored Wednesday night with the Childrens Choice Book Award for author of the year, for his book Rush Revere and the Brave Pilgrims."

Rush Limbaugh Wins Children?s Book Award for Rush Revere | Mediaite


----------



## Misty

I saw Obama on a YouTube video and that guy is tall. And I have to agree that he is suave, good looking and kind. Or he's got down the Presidential swagger. However....

I don't agree with the radical liberal agenda nor do I like the rightwing radicals but I want freedom, low taxes, personal independence, and responsible government spending, less interference in the engine that runs this country.  

And far less interfering with our personal lives. So where does that leave me?

I think democrats are better politician. 

I think republicans have many good policies and a few bad ones. 

When I compare the two, since that is all we have for now, I lean republican. Libertarian's are an option if they gain momentum.


----------



## Misty

Oh ya lol when I die I want my sister to put a bucket near my foot so I can literally kick the bucket. Lol now that's a funny death.


----------



## Misty

Better politicians doesn't mean better people. 

Now Biden is saying he's poor lol. I guess he is compared to Hillary. Good grief. Bragging that you're poor doesn't make me want you as a president or representative.


----------



## Misty

Martin Freeman got 2 Emmy nominations for sherlock and Fargo my two favorite shows. I still won't watch it but I hope he wins.  lol


----------



## Misty

Beautiful by the go go's. 


My life is ever so perfect
My life has been a bed of roses
And you might think I'm crazy
So what if I am
My head is full of good things
Enough for everyone

Beautiful
Is all I see when I look at me
Beautiful
Every mother's dream
Day by day
Things just keep getting prettier (so pretty)
Beautiful
What a wonderful life

My life is really quite simple
My life is just what I make it
I think you think I'm seeing
Only things I want to see
The truth is that I'm being
Who I wanna be

Beautiful
Is all I see when I look at me
Beautiful
Every mother's dream
Day by day
Things just keep getting prettier (so pretty)
Beautiful
What a wonderful
A wonderful
A wonderful life

Let me have my own world
Come in live in my world
Let me have my own world
Come in live in my world
Beautiful
Is all I see when I look at me
Beautiful
Every mother's dream
Day by day
Things just keep getting prettier (so pretty)
Beautiful
What a wonderful life
Beautiful
Things keep getting prettier
Beautiful
Things keep getting prettier (so pretty)
Beautiful

Beautiful


----------



## Misty




----------



## Misty




----------



## Misty

"somewhere maybe some far away I'll meet a second little person and we will go out and play".


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Misty

I love that song.


----------



## Impenitent

Misty said:


> I love that song.


I thought it must be your reference.

I've long admired your introspective thread.


----------



## Misty

Yes I'm deep. that's what she said.


----------



## Misty

Lololol I crack myself up. I'd that wrong?


----------



## Misty

Is


----------



## Impenitent

Drat!  This upgrade make my iPhone a dangerous weapon!

The like, agree, and X  are right where I scroll with my thumb!


----------



## Misty

I finally got my horse on the sims I had to do a bunch of tasks but he's beautiful. I named him Steve French I can't ride him yet cuz I have do a few more tasks but I can feed him and groom and yes, I can mount him. Lol


----------



## Misty

So they are supposedly casting all chicks as the new ghostbusters. That's like having a cat play old yellar.


----------

